# Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*HISTORY*
So now is the time to make a build Thread i currently have a 2006 a3 with 62k on it i purchased the car used with a revo chip on it and 20k on the car about three years ago.
my cars first upgrade was a full Turbo back system from apr and that is when i decided i was going to go big turbo so two years later i finally got the promotion that allowed me to afford the upgrade and then some.
*CURRENT SETUP*
My car currently has:
Revo II+ [Thanks to the guys at Forge]
APR full TB [Thanks to [email protected]]
APR HPFP [Thanks to [email protected]]
APR FMIC [Thanks to [email protected]]
AWE Vent gauge [Thanks to [email protected]]
Forge DV & Spacer [Thanks to [email protected]]
EVMOS Intake [Thanks to USP]
BC Racing Coils [Thanks to USP]
Forge Catch can  [Thanks to mike] 

















*UPGRADES*
Now to the good stuff so i was torn between the reliability of APR stage III and the power of the BSH setup and although it would have been less total expense for the APR kit i decided on the power of the BSH this is also why i decided to go with the GT3076R
Kit includes:
AFI/BSH Tubular Manifold 
AFI/BSH 3" Downpipe 
AFI/BSH 3.5" Intake Adapter 
AFI/BSH Dump Tube 
AFI/BSH Charge Piping 
Garrett GT3076R Dual Ball Bearing Turbocharger 
Tial V-Band Turbine Housing 
Tial MVS Wastegate
Goodrich Stainless Oil and Coolant Lines 
4 Ply Silicone Couplers 
T-Bolt clamps for Charge Piping 
In the box 
















will run UNITRONIC software with rs4 injectors
I also have decided to bite the bullet and put in a South Bend Stage 4 and a LSD which will all be thanks to Red Line Speed Worx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my build will be done by Red Line Speed Worx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car goes in this week will put the miles on the car and dyno as soon as possible, It will also be run at fixx fest but with out slicks as this build will take away all my money.
*a special thanks to sms-performance for having an extra set of ie rods that were on back order*
I want to thank all the companies that have helped me and sold me these great products and stand behind them fully.








_Modified by sciblades at 3:39 PM 10/8/2009_


_Modified by sciblades at 3:40 PM 10/8/2009_


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (sciblades)*

Do you live in NJ? Your location says FL.
Do you plan to buy rods i didnt see it on you post?
Good luck with your build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (sciblades)*

Looking good! Ill give you a call tomorrow evening.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

I am located in the hamptons till november, for the rest of the year i am located in orlando and palm beach
rods are being done


_Modified by sciblades at 10:02 PM 10/4/2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holla atcha boiii!!! 
A3's are going fast nowadays lol. The bsh kit looks awesome, best of luck with your build dude.
here's a little open dump tube motivator for you lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcCBwm0rZBY


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Awesome man, Did you bring it to the drag strip yet?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait for you to come on back home brutha!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Awesome man, Did you bring it to the drag strip yet? 


Thanks.
Hopefully I'll have some good times to post up soon!!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

looking good man. cant wait to see the numbers.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_holla atcha boiii!!! 
A3's are going fast nowadays lol. The bsh kit looks awesome, best of luck with your build dude.
here's a little open dump tube motivator for you lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcCBwm0rZBY

seems like the florida a3's are taking over ;}


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been waiting for these build projects! Can't wait to see the results and your opinions!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_looking good man. cant wait to see the numbers.

I will hit up a dyno asap







you can see it at fixx though









_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait for you to come on back home brutha!


november 1st so i will hit up the wed night meet


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (sciblades)*

Wow, awesome.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

@sciblades, Damn I didn't know you were looking for a LSD, otherwise I would have sold you my untouched Quaife unit for cheap.
Noticed you didn't list upgraded injectors (?)
Wish you the best of luck with your BT project!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Thanks.
Hopefully I'll have some good times to post up soon!!
I saw you run at the NSCRA event on Sunday. I think you ran 14.1 @ 116.xx right? I know the D/R's take some getting used to, but it will get better with practice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I saw you run at the NSCRA event on Sunday. I think you ran 14.1 @ 116.xx right? I know the D/R's take some getting used to, but it will get better with practice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Correct LOL. 
That was a mickey mouse run dude. Bogged off the line and when it took a solid second and a half to get into 2nd gear after brushing the teeth a couple times, Honestly, I should have just cruised down the strip after all that.
You can clearly hear the car not doing anything between first and second for what seems an eternity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 
about 2 minutes into the video
Thanks though, I should have definitely practiced before-hand.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

LOL, u miss shifted AND still passed him.
what were u up against? GTI? i cant tell.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_LOL, u miss shifted AND still passed him.
what were u up against? GTI? i cant tell.


No, it was a turbocharged civic hatchback. He actually came up from behind and got a fender on me and then I passed him in 4th gear. Another fail about that run is that I was on 14 psi till I threw it in 3rd gear. Then hit the hi-boost button once I was in 3rd. This method will not be tried again whatsoever.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Car is in the shop as we speak! We will start the tare down tomorrow!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

_Modified by sciblades at 2:52 AM 10/7/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Would you mind sharing your thoughts on the kit now that you have it in front of you?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks good








legit stuff here from bsh.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

this kit oozes quality, i do quote jr to pat "see now why can't you weld like that" it is clean and very well done, i will let the kits number do most of the talking though, pat is going to get the car to a dyno as soon as the rods are broken in.
Really great guys over at redline


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I cant lie, I am very jealous








Enjoy that snail, hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_this kit oozes quality, i do quote jr to pat "see now why can't you weld like that" it is clean and very well done
Really great guys over at redline 

Ya, JR likes to bust my balls, I take medication to keep me alive, and well side effects are my hands shake all the time, so ya... shaking hands + welding makes it a tricky task for me ! But I can still bang out some sexyness

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As far as kit quality looks very good. But as this is one of the first BSH kits to be installed other than BSH's own vehicles I'll wait to post my thoughts after everything is installed / tuned / road tested / dyno'd. 
Apparently Lavi from Uni will be coming to the shop to tune the car. We plan to get it done and put around 500 miles on it with Uni's tune and then strap it on the dyno ! 
So will definetly be able to see what this kit can really do. Somebody needs to get a race gas tune. Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Can wait after driving jr's car i am counting down the days till i can get into mine
I have to give props to South Bend they make an amazing clutch after driving jr's car i was really sold on the almost stock feel of the clutch but with ability to hold crazy power at the same time. I was recently lucky enough to drive a client on mine's f430 and it was stick and the clutch felt almost identical to that, mmmm can't wait for mine to be done


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

u live in oviedo fl. i've never seen yur car around. Do u go to ETA at all.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

nevermind i see u have been to eta


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Lookin good guys! 
Phil those are near perfect welds on the manifold! Thumbs up to AFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BSH










_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:09 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

UPDATE: so there is a back order on IE rods but i found a set should have them at the shop by friday


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

due to mis information the car is going to take a few extra days as i was told to bring the chip to show and go only to learn there that the ecu can't be chipped with out the car on an a3......great
car will now have to be towed to ny to be tuned....thank god for AAA


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

oh the joy of big turbo builds.


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (sciblades)*

Are you doing anything about the lowpressure fueling, or intank fuel pump?
Car looks killer, congrats on the kit, I'm sure it'll be fun!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (FalmouthMK5)*

Very jealous of the build. I'm looking forward to the dyno runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Very jealous of the build. I'm looking forward to the dyno runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Welcome back!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Sciblades: BSH GT3076r build (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Welcome back!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

bump whats new?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Should be making the trip out early (Monday/Tuesday) of next week to get the Unitronic flash all sorted out for the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Car is coming together, IE rods are installed, Manifold and turbo are installed along with coolant and oil lines. 
Waiting for some DV relocation parts from BSH. Last thing that needs to be done is to install the Peloquin Differential!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Cant wait to see the results! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

well for the real results we have to wait two weeks after i pick up the car.
the tuning for this kit was done on a gti and my ecu is mapped differently so very long story short i will just get a standard uni tune for a gt30 at 1 bar till they finish tuning a car in canada so they can give me the exact file to take advantage of the mani
sorry for the wait guys but being it is a new kit every one is finding stuff that needs to be done and it is adding time. I am sure the wait will be well worth it, by the time they have the file finished i will probably throw some meth on the car.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

going vrmmm tonight....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

at the meet?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

naw not back to the winter park meet till the 4th


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

ah, well, when u do, let me know. i wanna take that **** for a spin. lol


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_well for the real results we have to wait two weeks after i pick up the car.
the tuning for this kit was done on a gti and my ecu is mapped differently so very long story short i will just get a standard uni tune for a gt30 at 1 bar till they finish tuning a car in canada so they can give me the exact file to take advantage of the mani
sorry for the wait guys but being it is a new kit every one is finding stuff that needs to be done and it is adding time. I am sure the wait will be well worth it, by the time they have the file finished i will probably throw some meth on the car. 

There are always unexpected turns with big builds like this especially when you go into uncharterted waters. Welcome to the club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
There are always unexpected turns with big builds like this especially when you go into uncharterted waters. Welcome to the club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



werd... especially when you're tuner hangs you out to dry... Glad I am switching to UNI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_

werd... especially when you're tuner hangs you out to dry... Glad I am switching to UNI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Awesome bro


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

get the car back saturday, will get the numbers once i get the revision from uni for my car.
i am pretty sure the shop took pictures from the whole build that will be up once they have spare time. If not i will take my own of at least the engine bay and it on a lift


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Yummy can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

the guys are putting 500 miles on the car today and tomorrow so looking like pick up will be monday, they say it is running great, smooth idle and full boost at 4k.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I got a call last night saying that it was running great considering the un-revised Uni file that's on it right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

I have to say that when I drove the car last night I was very impressed on how smooth the engine was running.
Full boost at about 4100 rpm. 
I will be driving the car to Cliffs of Insanity Cruz on Sunday! Perfect drive for this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I got a call last night saying that it was running great considering the un-revised Uni file that's on it right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have to say that when I drove the car last night I was very impressed on how smooth the engine was running.
Full boost at about 4100 rpm. 
I will be driving the car to Cliffs of Insanity Cruz on Sunday! Perfect drive for this car.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like someone is out driving lol


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

for those who wanted pictures
updating a much neglected thread


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

See you at COI!!! Justmade me that much more excited for the event.

Sciblades we should meet up b4 you head down to Florida. Give me a pm if interested...

Nick


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

How are you re-routing the diverter valve? Are you using the BSH DV re-route?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

so i got to see you car in person today, the kit looks real nice. Unfortunately didn't get to see 'er in action. I took few pics but of engine bay but its nothing that hasn't already been posted. Hope you enjoy the car. 
Ah here is one of the bay for you
















To guys at RL speedworx i'll keep in touch and when spring time comes around we can plan a build for my car if this is the road i choose. Although brief it was nice to chat, hope you guys enjoyed the event.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

picked up the car today and it feels great, the 1 bar of pressure is still fun but i can't wait for the real flash.
I spoke with mike z today twice and he said that it will be all ready in two weeks so i will post pictures up and a video from fix fest to see what this thing will run down the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_picked up the car today and it feels great, the 1 bar of pressure is still fun but i can't wait for the real flash.
I spoke with mike z today twice and he said that it will be all ready in two weeks so i will post pictures up and a video from fix fest to see what this thing will run down the track. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great news, Nikko. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Uni


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_

werd... especially when you're tuner hangs you out to dry... Glad I am switching to UNI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

no not them







ohh ya I remember in fact Im still trying to clean up there mess


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

fahrenheit, didn't you complain about revo too?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i also want to add that if any one in the new jersey area needs work done to hit up redline speed worx i have nothing but good things to say about the guys, it is always nice when you have honest people doing the work for you that keep you updated every step of the way.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

From our end it was really nice working with RSW too. Its great working with a shop who really gets into their builds and shares the excitement all around. 
20^2 also gets a thanks for driving out to do the flash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 10:16 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_fahrenheit, didn't you complain about revo too?

I would like to speak on behalf on of Shawn....NO COMMENT!!!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_From our end it was really nice working with RSW too. Its great working with a shop who really gets into their builds and shares the excitement all around. 
20^2 also gets a thanks for driving out to do the flash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 10:16 AM 10-27-2009_

BSH also needs a lot of compliments for making a great kit and sticking with me through the whole install, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would suggest this kit also to any one who is looking to make a lot of power
Especially those with an a3 since now there will be tuning








Thanks again to BSH and Unitronic for working well together and putting out a great kit.
Not to forget 20^2 for driving 102 miles each way to flash the car now that is customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sciblades at 2:05 PM 10/27/2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

cant wait to see this puppy in action.
be warned... i might hump ur car on sight.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I will be at the meet next week, so you are more then welcome to take a look. But I think if Everything goes to plan the meet in two weeks will be much more fun with the real tune


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

the car now has 1500 miles on it with the new setup, been going well, the new tune should be out a week after sema, i will have a rally that weekend so i will keep you updated on the twisty performance


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

twisty performance...turn the boost down


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_the car now has 1500 miles on it with the new setup, been going well, the new tune should be out a week after sema, i will have a rally that weekend so i will keep you updated on the twisty performance









Get a go pro so we can watch you rally


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

how bout this if i get the tune (in time) i will buy the camera for the rally 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...21606

lex you should come up for the rally would be great fun


_Modified by sciblades at 10:24 PM 11/2/2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol my car lost what feels like 150hp and it's not a boost leak, have to get it checked out and fixed...hopefully things will be sorted out by fixx and I will meet you there.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

blast that sucks ha ha fixx it is or you could still come with only 300 whp 
here is a pic from the coi (the rally used to break in the car)


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_blast that sucks ha ha fixx it is or you could still come with only 300 whp 
here is a pic from the coi (the rally used to break in the car)










looking good. yeah, I've been really busy with exams so I haven't taken it to the shop to get checked out.. Really is a strange problem but i'll post up on my thread if it's anything serious..hopefully I can show to fix with my car running hard.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

could be from when it ate that spark plug?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

rode in sci's car tonite at the meet... **** was FAST even on 10 LBS. of boost.
lol, on the drive home, when i was behind... **** STUNK!!!
bet u cant wait for the real tune.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

meh that was just you catch can








one more week for that tune i hope bsh shipped that kit to unitronic (hint hint)
nice to meet you Krieger it is nice to have another a3 local


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_could be from when it ate that spark plug?



IDK things keep coming up and i can't make it to the shop to get checked out. Hopefully my motor isn't ****ed because then I have to decide on rebuilding it or getting rid of the A3.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The short driveby video is uploading now. It's huge, but I don't have anything to resize the file with on this computer.
I can't figure out how to host it properly right now, but you can download the file at this link.
http://www.vimeo.com/7466273



_Modified by SprintA3 at 9:14 PM 11/5/2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Man take my word for it.. The difference between 10psi and 25psi is INCREDIBLE..
You have lots to look forward to!!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_The short driveby video is uploading now. It's huge, but I don't have anything to resize the file with on this computer.
I can't figure out how to host it properly right now, but you can download the file at this link.
http://www.vimeo.com/7466273
_Modified by SprintA3 at 9:14 PM 11/5/2009_

hahaha did you get "bitched" at for the noise you made Nikko? lol


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:13 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Man take my word for it.. The difference between 10psi and 25psi is INCREDIBLE..
You have lots to look forward to!!

Yeah i went from 17 to 21 & around 24psi was the Highest i ever hit but that night i took out an Army dude driving a Pontiac with a LS2 motor with some bolt ons we talked later and he was like Wow WTF lol cool guy funny thing was he was with his girl.
So yeah BIG difference


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

still waiting


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_still waiting









sciblades, i pm'ed u. lmk whats going on please.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (AlianomkV)*

I made 503whp on 25psi with the same tune sciblades has in his car, so thats a really good tune if you ask me. I am also looking forward for a better tune once they maximize the power with the BSH tubular manifold, but the actual one is pretty good.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_could be from when it ate that spark plug?


I am happy to say that car is up and running again. There was a blown fuse for the maf connector that was causing all kinds of problems from boost being dumped through evap and not making power, to car stalling upon decelleration, funny idles, etc. Now am CEL-free, making power again. Are you still going to fixx fest?
I need a 16" slick setup if I am to go asap! you plan to run?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

wont run it with out the tune and it is not looking like that is going to happen because unitronic has not gotten the kit yet so no tune, but i am still holding out a glimmer of hope it is just not looking very likely


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

then what did u pay all ur money for?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Spoolin20v (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_wont run it with out the tune and it is not looking like that is going to happen because unitronic has not gotten the kit yet so no tune, but i am still holding out a glimmer of hope it is just not looking very likely

Unitranics never even got a kit but you have software already? How long should software take? Only a couple weeks? I thought those VF, APR, AWE kits took years to get perfect. Something sounds fishy.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i have the base gt30 tune, it does not make use of the bsh manifold.
Unitronic doesn't have to do much to the tune or at least that is how it explained to me other then tweek it to utilize the manifold to its full potential, and that is why i am only running 1 bar of pressure.

I assume if Serrari is running the same tune as me he was advised to do the same as i was by unitronic but just wanted to get a baseline dyno to see how much extra power he can make when they tune it for the mani. Once again i could be all wrong but that is how it was expained to me.
Krieger- well i hope with all good things are worth the wait...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

This is correct. We did most of the development on our car back and forth with Uni until we had a solid base map that just needs final tweaking to be complete. A production kit is on its way to them for just that. A number of back end things had to be done before sending it to them. This however is confidential logistics info not related to hardware or software. No reason to have any doubt what so ever! Its always for the long term best. We have a lot invested and want the most out of it if nothing else because we want to go fast(er)!










_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 4:52 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This waiting is nothing compared to some other crap tunes from other vendors that well, not even beta makes the cut. 
Unitronic is relentless. Always have and always will. It's worth the wait. 
At least YOU the end users are not the one going back and forth with Uni spending $$$ on the dyno. BSH already took most of that legwork and is now sending the hardware up to them to take care of on their own time. The way it should be IMO. 
Lets also remember that no other company is pushing this much power and matching hardware to the masses like BSH and Unitronic. 



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:47 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_This is correct. We did most of the development on our car back and forth with Uni until we had a solid base map that just needs final tweaking to be complete. A production kit is on its way to them for just that. A number of back end things had to be done before sending it to them. This however is confidential logistics info not related to hardware or software. No reason to have any doubt what so ever! Its always for the long term best. We have a lot invested and want the most out of it if nothing else because we want to go fast(er)!









_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 4:52 PM 11-16-2009_


sent you a pm i have a guy that will get it through customs in a day just need that tracking number


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_i have the base gt30 tune, it does not make use of the bsh manifold.
Unitronic doesn't have to do much to the tune or at least that is how it explained to me other then tweek it to utilize the manifold to its full potential, and that is why i am only running 1 bar of pressure.

I assume if Serrari is running the same tune as me he was advised to do the same as i was by unitronic but just wanted to get a baseline dyno to see how much extra power he can make when they tune it for the mani. Once again i could be all wrong but that is how it was expained to me.
Krieger- well i hope with all good things are worth the wait...


You are still going to be able to make good power with the file for the atp kit. If you don't have one already, get a good EBC, pick up some race fuel and crank that boost up.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_This waiting is nothing compared to some other crap tunes from other vendors that well, not even beta makes the cut. 
Unitronic is relentless. Always have and always will. It's worth the wait. 
At least YOU the end users are not the one going back and forth with Uni spending $$$ on the dyno. BSH already took most of that legwork and is now sending the hardware up to them to take care of on their own time. The way it should be IMO. 
Lets also remember that no other company is pushing this much power and matching hardware to the masses like BSH and Unitronic. 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 5:47 PM 11-16-2009_
 
Give a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to Uni for doing some amazing things! 
---- aside

_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
You are still going to be able to make good power with the file for the atp kit. If you don't have one already, get a good EBC, pick up some race fuel and crank that boost up. 

Still trying to figure out a good EBC... 
----
Back to thread... amazing build can't wait to see the final numbers!







I may have to open my wallet for this kit...









_Modified by yvrnycracer at 10:23 PM 11-16-2009_


_Modified by iThread at 8:55 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Still trying to figure out a good EBC... 
---



Greddy Profec B Spec 2. get it and you will never look back. You have complete control over boost in 1% increments 1-100, you also have the same control the wastegate and can set gain to fine tune boost delivery. I would not run a big turbo car without one of these. Price is steep but you can usually dig around for one on craigslist or ebay because it's such a popular boost controller. I got mine for 140 local craigslist.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Greddy Profec B Spec 2. get it and you will never look back. You have complete control over boost in 1% increments 1-100, you also have the same control the wastegate and can set gain to fine tune boost delivery. I would not run a big turbo car without one of these. Price is steep but you can usually dig around for one on craigslist or ebay because it's such a popular boost controller. I got mine for 140 local craigslist.


see i was looking at the Greddy... know a few guys who have it and are happy... but have also been looking at the AEM truboost and the turbosmart eboost... and NO ONE that i have talked to has been able to give a definitive answer...


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Look into the Gizzmo MS-IBC. Its the best in my opinion. You can load 6+ presets in and an overboost sample for a specific rate of time. So for whatever your trying to race you can just scroll throught which preset you want. Then there's the go baby go button for that last little strt away.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

talking with unitronic might put on a mbc tomorrow and run it at fixx might have to ask lex to let me barrow his slicks for a run though


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (sciblades)*

How does an EBC work with the N75? Are BT files removing that and running their own? Clue me in


----------



## Spoolin20v (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Greddy Profec B Spec 2. get it and you will never look back. You have complete control over boost in 1% increments 1-100, you also have the same control the wastegate and can set gain to fine tune boost delivery. *I would not run a big turbo car without one of these.* Price is steep but you can usually dig around for one on craigslist or ebay because it's such a popular boost controller. I got mine for 140 local craigslist.


Can anyone explain this? On my 1.8T I ran a MBC because I had to! Well, I was cheap. I had a hacked together kit running on stage II software with clamps, diodes, and everything else under the sun. This was long before BT software was popular unless you purchased the more expensive kits with software. I learned my lesson. But now I've read of at least 5 or 6 different companies writing big turbo software for the 2.0T for anything you want. Why are people still using an MBC or EBC? I thought that was all handled in the software?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_talking with unitronic might put on a mbc tomorrow and run it at fixx might have to ask lex to let me barrow his slicks for a run though










lol i never ended up getting a real drag setup so i have some drag radials on 17's i might bring along...still not 100% on going though, have to work some stuff out.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
lol i never ended up getting a real drag setup so i have some drag radials on 17's i might bring along...still not 100% on going though, have to work some stuff out.

I have a pair of MT 18s drag radials to hook up on the street.


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
what happened to the apr tag dawg...yo azz got fired for trolling sucka


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol the post mafia just went around deleting.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol the post mafia just went around deleting.

I love it!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
I love it!
















I saved it


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*








me too


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*

some video of the autocrossing today at Winter Treffen, we also won Best of Class Audi




first time autocrossing but it was a ton of fun


_Modified by sciblades at 9:34 PM 12/13/2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

SLOW!

jk. i cant believe i had to sit at work all nite BORED out of my school... i always miss the good ****.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

update
still no tune...but they say end of this month...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_update
still no tune...but they say end of this month...


that's pretty bogus dude... how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

3 solid months


----------



## s4ce (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciblades)*

Why don't you goto a reputable tuner like Autospeed or EPL and have them tune the car? Unitronic is a failure in some cases. I've heard horror stories


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Normally i would but i spend 1k on the tune and still waiting


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Well I love unitronic and all but if you paid and they haven't given you the tune after 3 months that's pretty bad. And they are telling you to wait another month on top of that? I'd get a refund.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

well i can't get a refund as they gave me the baseline gt30 tune but only let me run 10lbs of boost...soooo i wait. i have faith they will get my tune done, it is just annoying knowing i have waited 3 months and i see there other builds that have there tunes done by mike z personally...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Wow 3 months now? Thats not right. They told you 2 weeks!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_well i can't get a refund as they gave me the baseline gt30 tune but only let me run 10lbs of boost...soooo i wait. i have faith they will get my tune done, it is just annoying knowing i have waited 3 months and i see there other builds that have there tunes done by mike z personally...


I'm sure it would be safe to run 20psi or so on the base gt30 file. yeah the manifold moves the power curve up a little bit and it wouldn't run optimally but come on..you gotta have a little fun after all that money you put into it.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (s4ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4ce* »_Why don't you goto a reputable tuner like Autospeed or EPL and have them tune the car? Unitronic is a failure in some cases. I've heard horror stories 

EPL learned from Uni so that's just some bs right there hahahahaha


----------



## s4ce (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
EPL learned from Uni so that's just some bs right there hahahahaha

ORLY? How so?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

finally got my tune on monday, been very happy with it so far i was given a mafless tune and currently running at 22psi, i will hit up a dyno some time this week and give you guys some actual numbers.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

I am happy to say phil and his customer service saved the day again, right now having fueling issues once i get that fixed *on monday* i willl make it out to the dyno so stay tuned for pump gas # and for meth as i will be putting it on the car soon.


_Modified by sciblades at 6:45 PM 4/30/2010_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (sciblades)*

That's very disappointing. I swear so far this year has been nothing short of an automotive nightmare for a few people (including myself). 
1st the VW has been great... (knock on wood) however I ride a 2003 HD VROD. I had to replace the _entire cooling system_ on it & that was over $1K. & the dealership had my bike for *41* days wtf!!!! (Thanks alot Porsche)








2nd my buddy brought his car to the dealership (Acura) 2 weeks ago & they said he needed $5K worth of work done to his car, He opted for $1K worth of work to be done.
3rd... now this? a hole in a d/p on a kit that is supposed to be top notch in terms of quality & performance. wtf is happening to the people who are making automotive products? Do they even give a isht about the quality of their products? Bad news travels FAST & this is _not good _ for BSH


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Any updates?
Dyno sheets?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_3rd... now this? a hole in a d/p on a kit that is supposed to be top notch in terms of quality & performance. wtf is happening to the people who are making automotive products? Do they even give a isht about the quality of their products? Bad news travels FAST & this is _not good _ for BSH









Everyone has scene how small of a space i have for my dp and how many welds we did to make it work, and i have NO LEAKS. Whats so hard about making quality welds?


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

*Numbers ?*

Come on now. Youve left us all waiting. 

What did you make in the end @ what psi ?

Everything sorted out ?

I think you just having too much fun and have forgotten about us :laugh:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Here is his dyno plot he posted on our local car club site.

really consistent. He told us that there was no fan near the dyno, and it was 97* w/ 17.6 (% perhaps?) humidity.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Now that's a sexy powercurve.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

playback said:


> Come on now. Youve left us all waiting.
> 
> What did you make in the end @ what psi ?
> 
> ...


That is my dyno from water fest it was at 25 psi. I have to say it is a beast i have videos racing 100 oct apr car with meth and it walking away (didn't want to start a forum war so never posted them up) if you have any questions feel free just to pm me


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

You can post it.:thumbup:


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

sabba said:


> You can post it.:thumbup:


naw, you better be doing that midnight run so we can do some damage to the poor people who only see two little a3s


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice numbers.

What is the differance between your 412whp @25psi and phils [email protected] ?

What made that differance. Is he revving higher to get better numbers or more done to the motor ?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sciblades said:


> That is my dyno from water fest it was at 25 psi. I have to say it is a beast i have videos racing 100 oct apr car with meth and it walking away (didn't want to start a forum war so never posted them up) if you have any questions feel free just to pm me


Very Nice numbers :thumbup:

Thats the only way to get other tuners to step up to the plate with stronger SW LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

playback said:


> Nice numbers.
> 
> What is the differance between your 412whp @25psi and phils [email protected] ?
> 
> What made that differance. Is he revving higher to get better numbers or more done to the motor ?


Probably the fact that there was no fan on the dyno, and this was the WF dyno.

Nikko, nice thread man I never saw it before. Hows the precision treating you? So happy you switched


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Probably the fact that there was no fan on the dyno, and this was the WF dyno.
> 
> Nikko, nice thread man I never saw it before. Hows the precision treating you? So happy you switched


As for the numbers the bsh car has a built head, that is the main difference, also i am not sure what they have for their meth setup. 

Thanks clint, the precision has been great no complaints, keeping the numbers nice and low on these hot days. :thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

sciblades said:


> As for the numbers the bsh car has a built head, that is the main difference, also i am not sure what they have for their meth setup.
> 
> Thanks clint, the precision has been great no complaints, keeping the numbers nice and low on these hot days. :thumbup:


BSH also has a bored over block too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

The motor has +1mm pistons and the head has had the casting flash cleaned up. Other than that the head is stock, stock valvetrain, valves, cams etc. The lower compression pistons we run help a lot when making that power level. If anyone has questions on my car, you can reach us at [email protected]


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150555046765


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

sciblades said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150555046765


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

sciblades said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150555046765


 
good luck with the sale. if you find a batch of buyers bidding near blue book value send the extras my way lololol


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

the new s4 is awesome though i have to tell you all wheel drive with a sports diff is so amazing i have yet to make the wheels come loose :thumbup:


----------

